# NEED HELP for halloween party



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

Im FINALLY out on my own away from my parents and recently 21 and i would like to throw an AMAZING halloween party where my college friends will not want to leave to go to the bars or think my party is lame.....
SO! Please give me ideas on how to entertain these college kids, with decorations, booze ideas, some fun drinking games oh AND GOOD DECORATIONS! I need help.... not too good at this stuff......
Thanks!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

first off congrats on your independance! 

secondly, the best decorations are made on your own, but unless you already have ready made props, your best bet is spirit store or party city. I'm not a drinker so you'll have to rely on the others for that. 

its pretty late in the game to build any large scale props so Id suggest spider webs and skulls. some rocking music and and creepy light effects. there are plenty of party recipes on this forum and you may want to check the party threads on here for more ideas!

oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DarkGypsy (Oct 23, 2009)

I second the congratulations!

If you're really new to the whole "throwing-a-big fun-party-on-a-college-student-budget" adventure, may I suggest picking an overall theme first.
Once you have a theme in mind, set a budget (important!!)--especially if you're gonna have booze, booze for a college party adds up is it's more than PBR for all!

Ok, you have a theme, a budget, now the fun stuff! Gathering! 
Have a $ store nearby? They are stocked for Halloween right now, you can get a whole lot for cheap. We're talking tombstones, skulls, body parts, haunted pictures, rubber bats, rats, bugs, etc...and more! Try Craigslist too, or 2nd hand shops, they are great for selling gently used seasonal decor.

Spiderwebs go a looong way in the realm of spookiness. Black plastic tablecloths can be un folded and cut into shreds or be used as make shift "curtains", or cut out silhouettes (all kinds of free templates online) and stick on windows or in corners or something spooky like that.

You can make super cheap skulls from balloons, paper mache and paint.
Or this way is cool too...http://theghostess.com/richard.htm

If you have the money, Walmart currently has skulls for under $5-6 each, and shipping is free if you don't have a store close by.

Bones you can also make cheap and easy: grab some news paper, cardboard tubes (paper towel, wrapping paper roll, etc.. and some masking tape or even white duct tape, (though that's more expensive.) Start by deciding the sizes of the bones you want to make; crumple newspaper into tightly packed balls, wrap tape around a couple of times. Repeat until you have 4 paper ball shapes. Put two balls on eaither end of cardboard tube and tape on securely. When both sides are done, tape the whole thing until you think it looks good! As a bonus you can paint them any color or texture you wish!

Specimen jars are fun too  Get a hold of all your friends recyclable jars, any shape can work. You can use some $ store items to float inside, or check out online for more ideas. Water & food coloring make them creepy.
http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2009/10/24-days-til-halloween-of-specimens-and.html

See if you can't buy a cheap cauldron somewhere. Dry ice effects around a spiked punch would definitely make peeps happy  If you can't buy, here's a DIY way to make a cool one. http://www.bastardrat.co/2004cauldron.html

DO NOT put dry ice in the punch!!! :xbones:

If you want a really badass idea for a jack-o-lantern....check this out.
http://www.extremepumpkins.com/

Cool sites....
aranamuerta.com
http://www.homehauntblog.com/

There's a lot more to tell ya but I really don't want to write a novel lol

Good luck & Happy Haunting!!:jol:


----------



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like my fellow freaks have got the decorations under control, so I'll do my best to tackle the, err... other aspects of the party. Namely, booze. First off, you can't go wrong with a good pumpkin beer. Since you're on a budget, I'd suggest Narragansett. They make a pumpkin beer that's not only pretty damn good, but also relatively cheap. In case you feel like playing bartender, here's a link for you: http://www.webtender.com/specials/halloween/

As for drinking games, you can always try a halloween themed pub quiz. Grab a set of horror movie trivia cards and go around the table asking questions. If you get it wrong, drink. Or, since I assume there will be scary movies playing, watch one of the classic slasher films (Jason, Freddy, etc.) and make a drinking game out of it. ex. drink whenever someone gets killed, drink whenever you hear the theme music, drink when you see Jason's mask.

And if all else fails, build this: http://oldsite.garageofevil.com/projects/toe_pincher_coffins.php and play a nice game of coffin beer pong.

-J.P.G.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

wow! thank you guys soooooo much! you gave me WONDERFUL ideas and have been soooo helpful!!! really means a lot  try and posts pics of my spooky halloween decorations!!! looove ALL the ideas!!!! thanks!!!!!!


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Since this will be your first, this link may help you out. Click HERE


----------



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea all these are good suggestions. Think of some games that won't be too boring for em and as usual make all the adult beverages halloween themed


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I vote for a fog machine and a strobe light. Both can be picked up for fairly cheap and will add a ton of atmosphere to your place. Be sure to pick up a timer controller for your fog machine so you can set it to go off by itself in timed intervals without having to go manually press the button. A strobe light in the fog will look cool.

You can also fill your bathtub with ice for a place to keep the beer cold. Throw some body parts in there, too.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

A costume contest with a bottle of liquor as the prize went over well when I was in college. Have everybody vote for their favorite, that way everyone is involved.

Booze is important to the college crowd, but don't forget FOOD! If you have a good spread of food, you are more likely to get people to stick around. 

Also, use the same attendance strategy that smart bars use... They concentrate on attracting female guests, because females enjoy being where other females are, and because men also enjoy being where females are. So don't have too many guys at your party, or you will likely loose a lot of people to the bars (the girls will be uncomfortable and want to leave, and the guys will want to leave to look for more girls). I'd say at least a 60% to 40% ratio of girls to guys would be good.

Lastly, use social networking to majorly hype the party. It should be the major thing your friends talk about on Facebook and Twitter for the few days before the party.

Good luck, and post pictures!


----------

